# April Meeting



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I was very excited to see that the meeting this month will be held at Rift 2 Reef. Not only is it my favorite lfs in the area, it also happens to be about 5 minutes from my house. Since I haven't seen a thread about it, I thought I would post one up. I will be bringing some Amazon Frogbit and some Bacopa and anything I can find when I do my next wc.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

sounds good josh?

I want to make a plant request for the meeting.
1. foreground plant - dwarf hair grass, glosso, or dwarf sag.
2. mid ground. - jap. blaxo or some anubias nana.
3. back ground-- rotala roudiflia. or any other fast growing stems.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Joey, the Bacopa I am bringing has been growing annoyingly fast in my tank (w/ co2 and EI dosing) I bet it would still grow pretty quick w/o co2 and ferts.

Does anyone have a Crinum calamistratum they can spare?


----------



## fishyspots (Oct 7, 2011)

I have a small Crinum that came from a friend but it's not doing much in my tank and losing it's "crinkle". Would be happy to pass it along to you and see if you can make it happier


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

That would be great. Thank you.


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

Can anyone bring me some downoi. I can pay for it. C U at the meeting. Also those who want a micro worms culture let me know. So I can have them ready.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

RENEW your membership for this year, if you haven't yet. Remember plants are for MEMBERS ONLY! This is gonna be a great meeting. The topic is substrates and their qualities.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

OK, here is an unusual request: I want some Malaysian trumpet snails. Most people avoid these like the plague, but I want to see how well they aerate a slightly too-deep substrate in one of my tanks.


----------



## fishyspots (Oct 7, 2011)

Pretty sure I can help you out on that one, Michael. A few have snuck in to one of my tanks and I'd be happy to try and catch them for you!


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

When and what time is the meeting?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

alexopolus said:


> When and what time is the meeting?


sunday 22 1-3 rift 2 reef.
flower mound texas.

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

any plant wishlists? I can spare a couple of stems of several varieties of plants. not very rare ones but some not often seen. It's time to trim my 8 tanks. Ludwigias Repens broad and narrow leaf, Bacopa, several types of crypts, red cabomba, mermaid weed, hygro, limno aromatica, narrow leaf java fern, styrogyne, blyxa, lobelia cardinalis, anubias nana, hygro angustafolia, rotala macrandra and a couple of red ones I got from Sherwin that I don't know the name of, etc. Let me know. Some cherry shrimp as well. No downoi this time but I might have one stem of L. Cuba. Got some trumpet snails if still needed.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Mike, I would love some blyxa if you can spare some. Also, wouldn't mind picking up some red colored plants.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'd take some blyxa too, and the anubias aren't doing to well as a mid ground, and i need to move them out do a low light tank... also would like any of the other plants..

I got lucky today found me a c02 regulator with bubble counter for $15.00 dollars now i just need a drop checker, defussor, and my bottle filled... oh and I learned a new aquascaping style. Joey style.


----------



## Basic (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a lot of Brightwell fertilizers, if there is anyone who would want some, let me know which kind and I will bring them. I have micro worms culture still for free. I have lots of moss not sure what kinds but there very healthy. I could use some MTS too. It's all free!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Put me on the list for some Malaysian trumpet snails too!


----------



## fishyspots (Oct 7, 2011)

How many MTS does everyone want? I'll bag them accordingly!


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

I would like some Cherry shrimp for one of my tanks and some red cabomba.


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

I just need a little world peace.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I could use both the macro and micro fertilizers, and a drop checker.. I would mind some substrate if any one has some..


----------



## fishyspots (Oct 7, 2011)

I have 8 brass tetras and 4 gold neon tetras I'd give to someone if they want them. They've been in planted tanks with my bettas and I'm downsizing tank numbers so would like to find them a home.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

brass as in hemigrammus armstrongi? those are nice fish.

if any one has substrate i could use some. I need to fill in a few spots behind the driftwood, what's left over i will use or pass on to other members that need it...


----------



## fishyspots (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes, those are the brass tetras. They are nice fish and have a lovely glimmer about them.
Not sure I'm going to be able to make the meeting now but they will still be available and I can bring them the next time I go to DNA or other location in the Metro if anyone wants them.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

This is gonna be a great meeting! Hope everyone can come.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

drinda you get the longest distance award, and you figure out your new aquarium toy yet..

also if I remember right a vote was taken and the next meeting will be on a saturday at drinda's.


----------

